# Let's see your old beginner photos!



## Rodeo1998 (Feb 5, 2013)

Here are mine. I couldn't find any of my older ones but this will work. I will say that the white horse is completely blind so I must of been a good enough rider to be put on a blind horse. Oh and I never would wear jeans so I road in sweats all the time.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll bite. This was the very first time I rode my mare -whom is still my go-to girl today!


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

AWW You guys were cute though, mind you I was 14 when I had my first lesson!

I've never ridden a blind horse, do you notice a difference?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rodeo1998 (Feb 5, 2013)

farahmay said:


> AWW You guys were cute though, mind you I was 14 when I had my first lesson!
> 
> I've never ridden a blind horse, do you notice a difference?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I never did notice a difference when I was riding him, he was just like other horses just slower. We never took him on trail rides though he was strictly an arena horse.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

All my beginner pictures were taken on real cameras and printed off in like 1994. I promise you though, I was an adorable little one year old goober with my shnazy baby stirrups riding in front of my mom and whoever else lol.

I didn't officially start lessons until I was four. 

I'll have to look and see if I can get any good pictures of me (pictures of pictures) and post them. I know there's a picture of me saddling a shetland when I was 4 and I came up to the base of her shoulder lol.

I'll have to dig them up tomorrow and see.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I have one I did a while ago to show my progression, let me see if I can attach it. 

@BarrelBunny Those pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha, thank you HalleysComet!


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow HalleysCommet you improved loads in such little time! 
I'm still learning, but I'll have to post my beginner photo on my first ride, It was terrible. 

I'll do that tomorrow when I get on my computer haha


Foreversunrider; I wish I started at a young age, I feel like because I started later, I'll never be as good a rider as some. 

But yes do show us!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Riding my QH as a kiddo - he was my first horse and yes I braided and turned him out myself!! Would have been 12/13 in these photos.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry, my photo is not too much help. 

This is when I was 4 years old, and I was riding plenty before then.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

The first pic is from around 2003 and the second is from this year.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Here's a couple that I have. I guess I was about 11, and had been riding for less than a year. I'm sure my parents have more pictures of me from film cameras, but my dad decided to bring the digital camera out that day 

...I promise that I've improved...



Note the lack of ANY sort of contact in the last photo? Well, here are the results! Rest assured, I was only going over trot poles at that point 



Lol, I remember everything about those pictures. The one pair of riding pants that I had, the too-large lace up paddock boots that my dog ate, my horse socks, Troxel capriole helmet, and my green pimple grip gloves. 

Probably a year later at a new barn. Some improvement, but apparently I still didn't know what to do with my elbows 



And apparently I was into over exaggerated posting


Same mare, same day... my first bareback ride. I also had my first... and second fall on her. It was at that point that they decided she wasn't a suitable school horse...


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

First pic is from 1979 - note the fierce competitive expression :lol:
Last pic is from a couple of months ago.


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

Duckdodgers; I love the posting one! I used to do that too hahahaha 

Frlsgirl; AW THE DONKEY!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I think this was my first lesson ever? xD


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

The last horse I leased. This would have been around 2007, so I had been riding for 3 years. Lets just say that horse was a saint.
























This is my first horse Ash. I got him in 2009.







A picture from a 2011 competition







And from March 2012








And then there is the new mare- Sunny. This shows our progression from August 2012 (the first ride) to June 2013. I promise I have fixed those elbows and eyes by now.


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

My turn!
Okay so the grey pony was my first ever lesson, even time on a horse haha, terrible I know.
The grey giant (well.. 17hh) was my third lesson or so.
Both were from 2010, when I was 14. I was a late starter /:


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

The first photo is from one of my first lessons when I was 8. I was sooo tiny! The pony's name was Nippet and she was probably a smidge under 12 hh. I got a package of 10 lessons for Christmas that year. I was ecstatic! We were not financially blessed but my Mom was an artist and she traded my instructor a drawing of her farm for those lessons. 
The second photo is from this past year (16 years later) at a local show. My backyard pony strutting his stuff. No trainer, no "real" arena to practice ringwork in, and my free horse (something to note when in my town a cheap horse is $5,000) got 2 thirds and a fourth in classes with 12 other riders.
I still have ALOT to improve on but it's been quite a journey!


----------



## remka (Aug 2, 2013)

So, you cant really see my seat, but the picture with the adorable litte child on the Shetland pony, that's me. 

The picture of the woman in the pink sweatshirt, that's my moms first ride on my mare, after not riding for seven years. 

The boy, that's my brothers first ride on my mare, after not riding for 2 years

The girl on the grey horse, that's me, 12 years later. its not the first time riding my mare, but its the first picture of me riding her.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Here I am riding a lesson pony (Freckles) when I was 4. 











And in this picture I'm 10. I had just gotten Dallas.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Six years old with my second school pony Cassie.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

My Grandmas Horse that taught me a lot! That is still alive to this day! 

http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h390/Twister1617/twister/309037_263779666990942_100000767326842_670937_1882706653_n_1__0001_0001_zps45bc52ec.jpg

One of my first few lessons 

http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h390/Twister1617/twister/Foxygoats2011038_zpsb924bc4d.jpg


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a cute thread! I'll have to dig out some old pictures of meee!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I don't have any from my first lessons readily available, but I do have some old ones.

This was my first horse, at her first show. It ended with the horse spooking and bolting and us being DQed... That's pretty much how every classes ended with us. I was never able to successfully turn her into a show horse, and that's probably because green rider + green horse = a really bad idea! I was 13 in this picture and I had only been taking lessons for about 2 years, on nice well-broke school horses. ><
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y52/kiltsrhott/Horses/4911_zps7f0f889a.jpg

This was a few years later when I started showing my dad's horse. This horse should have been my first horse. She was enough of a challenge for me to learn on, but was not too much horse for me. I had a blast with her. I did eventually give her back to my dad, and he still rides her. I was maybe 15 or so in this shot.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y52/kiltsrhott/Horses/ErikaonQueen20031_zps1c04bf65.jpg

Here's one from that very brief time I showed western. Again, I was about 15 years old.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y52/kiltsrhott/Horses/MyPictures00021_zpsdcbe6054.jpg

For reference, I'm 25 years old now, so these shots are 10 or more years old.


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

You guys were all so cute! And gorgeous horses (A bit biased since I've never seen any horse as ugly). But really.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll play along :lol:... Here is a picture taking a lesson on my first horse. He was only three years old, I was ten but had been taking lessons a few years before this. I know, perfect child's horse, right? But we both survived green + green. Second picture is he and I last summer, same arena, at a clinic. I know, I look quite slick in both photos. :wink:


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

2008 pictures - I was 11/12 at the time!
Sadly 'Willow' the mare in these photo's passed away a few years back.  She taught me so much and I miss her everyday! :-(


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I am loving everyone's photos. It's so amazing to see where you all started. 
I'll have to dig through some photo albums of my first riding lessons. I know I have them somewhere...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

First day ever on an equine! 2000!











Bareback in 2010









Embarrasing.. but 2011










Few months later, 2011












I can't find the ones where I was doing western.. my dad has them on his computer.

Let's say it wasn't pretty...


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Love this thread! And shoot, I just saw an old picture the other day from when I was two or three. If I find it, I'll scan it in. 

I haven't got anything more than that, since lessons were pretty far and few between for me until about a year ago, and even then we never took pictures.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

LOL I found one of my first show! Yes we are Indians, and being led around by a cowboy.


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

Aw these are so cute! the horses that taught us and passed away are in a better place now


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not the best photo this was in 1997 or 98 , this is me on Miss Charlie. I learned a lot from this mare.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

You all started riding so Young!
I started as an adult and with a dozen lesson under my belt, in 2001, we brought 2 arabian yearlings home (then 3, then 4...) :shock: In me defense, DH was experienced with horse keeping and training. 

This is Spring 2004, my mare was almost 4yo and had been slightly ridden the fall before. Our first ride together.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

These are all so cute


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

These are great pics, so precious! lol

Thought I'd bite. I have surprisingly few pictures of my first horse, but this is probably my first trail ride ever


----------

